# Showing off some spring pics!



## katt (Mar 31, 2010)

yes, I named my camera. Sasha seems to go everywhere with me these days!

just had to show off for all my non-facebook friends!

first hit of spring!
































I am really proud of myself cause I am starting to use custom settings instead of auto. the more photos i take, the better I am getting!


----------



## crystal (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks like you have a great macro setting?!?! 

Is that last photo your nephew? I have been reading your blog as of yesterday, I'm half way through haha he is a cute kid anyway, whoever he is!

what sort of camera did you get?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 2, 2010)

*crystal wrote: *


> what sort of camera did you get?



Katie has the Nikon D3000 with the 18-55 mm lens.

I see you used the flash for some of the outdoor pictures too.

Keep on Clicking! :camera


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Stan. Yup, Sasha is a Nikon D3000 and I love her!

And yeah, I did use the flash for some of the photos. It was slightly overcast that day and the flash helped to pick up some more detail.

And yeah Crystal, that is my nephew! He is a cutie (although I am biases lol). We were coloring easter eggs and he was waiting for them to finish getting their dye job done! And I hope you enjoy my blog! It is kinda just a bunch of random talking, but I do enjoy writing in it!

More photos to come after this weekend I am sure!


----------



## crystal (Apr 4, 2010)

haha he does have a waiting kind of expression in the pic. and he looks very interested as well. well captured.

I really enjoy reading your blog. you are very good at describing events and funny bunny antics. you write very well! in fact I am going to go and keep reading it now...


----------

